# how can I integrate DAP with firefox and safari web browsers?



## mahilove (Dec 21, 2008)

hello guys
I have come through with one problem. i.e. I have doenloaded DAP 9 but it is not working with firefox and safari web browsers. So, how can I use the DAP with these browsers?

I'm waiting your fast reply.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## techygeek (Dec 21, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11903


----------

